# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Can I sand a yellow tongue floor

## HarryB

Wondering if anyone has any advice on whether I can sand yellow tongue flooring. I have painted along the joints of a yellow tongue floor to seal before the roof went on, but now I want to remove the paint marks by sanding. How deep can I sand and what sort of finish would I get? Would it be suitable to lacquer? 
Grateful for any advice.

----------


## silentC

I sanded mine but only to remove the lumps along the edges before laying carpet and tiles. The finish you get is pretty much a lighter version of what you see now. I wouldn't sand too deep though because you are reducing the thickness of your flooring. Just enough to clean it up. Never seen it sealed and left as a finished floor but I don't see why not. You'd have to punch and fill the nails.

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

Harry,cant comment on sanding, but have seen it sealed. It looks....OK nothing flash . :Rolleyes:   
You might want to stain it first if your sanding has left it blotchy. I think a dark stain would make it look less like particle board and more like ........an esoteric post industrial/ modernist statement that defines the very nature of modern living. :Biggrin:

----------


## Andy Mac

I sanded ours in the previous house, before sealing with a normal floor lacquer (polyurethane I think). As BT says, it looks OK, like a poor man's cork floor :Rolleyes: .  
The edges had swelled due to some exposure to the weather before the roof went on, so I had to concentrate on those areas. Basically the more you sand the larger particles become exposed, and there is a difference in the look of the chipboard. I think the surface must have a different density or something? In your case you should be alright, as long as you dont sand too deep on the joins. 
Cheers

----------


## HarryB

Thanks very much for the advice. I will defintely let you know how close I get to a post modernist finish!

----------


## ozwinner

> As BT says, it looks OK, like a poor man's cork floor.

  Im sorry Im poor. :Frown:  
But we did this years ago to our floor and it looks alright I suppose, maybe not now?  :Frown:   :Frown:   
Al  :Smilie:

----------


## chrisb691

I built a second story extension about 15 years ago. At the time, we couldn't afford a floor covering. So I sanded it, then put 3 coats of polyurethane down, But I tinted the first coat of urethane with wattle (?) stain. Came up looking like a cork floor, and with a few rugs, looked pretty good. Still got it now.......never got round to carpeting.  :Smilie:

----------


## snowyskiesau

I recently finished a yellow tongue floor (well green tongue actually). 
I sanded it after filling the joints and applied 3 coats of estapol 7008.
Even without staining, it looks like cork.

----------


## freebs

Whitewashed and sealed looks pretty sweet, I've seen it on a number of occasions now. The only downside to sanding, is you loose that smooth finish, not a problem if your resealing it though I wouldn't imagine.

----------

